# Wasatch Mountains Spike Elk hunt



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Thinking about trying my luck on the Wasatch Unit for a spike elk. I have a good idea about where I'd like to hunt, just curious as to how much traffic is in the Currant Creek area during the hunt. Is it a zoo, or is it worth persuing? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Any hunt up around current creek is a zoo. finding a camping spot is as difficult as they come if you dont get up there early. That being said i hunt up there every year and do just fine.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

I love hunting elk up there. I have only seen a couple other hunters in the past several years up that way. I am always successful and most the time I get one right in camp.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

angrychair said:


> I love hunting elk up there. I have only seen a couple other hunters in the past several years up that way. I am always successful and most the time I get one right in camp.


 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Lots of traffic,but if you get out of your vehicle not to many people in the woods.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there is a **** load of people up there.There camps will start showing up around the middle of sep.But like said before get off the roads and in the deep canyons you will find elk.Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes! Hunt Current Creek! That's where ALL the elk are!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Like most people said there are a ton of people up there and for good reason, there are lots of animals. But lots of people will just be road hunting and drinking beer all weekend, its not like they will be in the way if you actually hunt and get out of your truck and do some hiking. I personally avoid that area because it is a zoo, but you can definitely find some good spots if you get out and hike.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I will be hunting the Currant Creek area this year probably. For General Deer and hopefully elk as well! If you see big footprints in the woods its just me not bigfoot!


----------

